# Help needed for identify cable on pioneer Amp.



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys! I just buy one brand new Chevrolet Cruze with Pioneer radio option.I want to add one Alpine Amp for my 12 inches Sub. Can someone tell me where i can find the wiring diagram for the Pioneer amp. thank's! Yan


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi guys!

No One??


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hey man, I had the same issue this past weekend, locate the amp that comes with the pioneer system, it's going to be on the right side of the trunk, just remove the plastic screws with a flat head, and when u see the amp, you'll notice 3 harnesses going into it, the middle harness with 6 cables is the one for the rear 6x9s


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

And u can also see the color of the wires on the speakers from the trunk too, just match the color of the wires on the amp, and tap into them for sound, worked perfect for my setup, hope this helps 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thank's Venom_365 !

I don't want to use the cable who go to the speaker.


I want to use the cable who come from the radio. (RR and LR). Without amplification, like if it's a RCA.

Do you have an idea ? I think it's on the left harness but i don't find the drawing .

Sorry for my english guys!

Thank's!

Yan


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

No problem, but the stock unit has no RCA inputs, so u would need to somehow tap into the wires or use and LOC to use an amp 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## superyan711 (Mar 17, 2013)

What do you think about this?










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## venom_365 (Jul 10, 2011)

I believe that one will work, I pretty much have the same thing in my car, just differently arranged, and it worked perfect for me 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

